# INXJ and Proud



## Melody Choate (Aug 3, 2012)

I am not trying to decide wether I am an INTJ or INFJ. I know what I am. I am an INXJ because I am torn between thinking and feeling in almost every situation. When I answer the questions in a temperament sorter, I almost always stop at the F versus T questions because I care about both and/or it depends on the situation. I often alternate my answers between F and T. Usually I can find a solution or course of action that satisfies both my F and my T, but when I can't I have a terrible time deciding what to do. 

I teach math at a community college. The math part reflects my T and the community college part reflects my F because I am trying to help people get an education who might not have a chance going directly to a university.

I may write like a T, but I'm constantly searching for meaning and authenticity.

Is there anyone else out there like me?

Can someone explain to me why there is sometimes a lower case letter after the F or the T or other capital letter?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Melody Choate and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Melody Choate. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

In the case of j/p, they are lowercase in socionics, to show that their use is different.

In the case of other letters, it may belong to a different system, or it may be more subjective, i.e. to express that they are only weakly represented in strength.

In the case of Ni-dom (INJ) it can be hard to find that middle letter because Thinking and Feeling are both auxiliary. If you want to differentiate it, the key is to look for which cognitive functions are best reflected in you: Te/Fi or Fe/Ti.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

No worries. INxx seems to be the hardest to seriously understand and type, but I find them quite awesome.

Welcome to PerC! roud:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what type you are--they are just there to help you understand yourself; now it is your job to be the best that you can be :]

Enjoy your stay at perCAFE hotel!










Unpack and roam around :]


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

...join us 










...in the intj forum


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

SPtheGhost said:


> ...join us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.

...join us










in the endless realm of possibilities. (by the way that's where infjs live)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I remember when I was in this boat. Get past the T/F dichotomy and the answer should become clearer. Welcome to PerC fellow Ni dom.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

@Melody Choate

Hello, how are you? Welcome to the forum. From what you wrote you sound like an F to me. Just from a Keirsey perspective; which happens to be favorite angle to look at things. See you on the forum!


----------



## Melody Choate (Aug 3, 2012)

I think of myself as both an F and a T -- with all the joys and challenges that come with both.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to PerC @Melody Choate

If you want to assess your personality, go and fill out the questionnaires from "What's my type?" forum. I had the same confusion too whether I'm INTJ or INFJ. And also take the test on Jungian Cognitive Functions. It will give you detailed analysis of what functions you use to help determine your true type.

When you see a small letter at the end for example INTp, it's not MBTI but Socionics. Similar to MBTI but it has other theories in it. For example MBTI ENTP = ENTp in Socionics. But it's different if you're an introvert. Me for example, MBTI INTJ = INTp Socionics. They have other explanations for that conversion. Read more about Socionics if you like to know more, as I am exploring that myself too.


----------

